# **** cardio just gonna keep doing chest until it gets bigger then my stomach!!!



## Bobbyloads (Jan 17, 2020)

***** cardio just gonna keep doing chest until it gets bigger then my stomach!!!*

**** cardio just gonna keep doing chest until it gets bigger then my stomach!!!

A wise man by the name of Seth Feroce once said if you just want to hide your stomach make your chest bigger. 

I hate cardio I give up on dropping the lbs. at this point smh


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 17, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> **** cardio just gonna keep doing chest until it gets bigger then my stomach!!!
> 
> A wise man by the name of Seth Feroce once said if you just want to hide your stomach make your chest bigger.
> 
> I hate cardio I give up on dropping the lbs. at this point smh



This makes no sense, not so wise IMO.

Stomach size is made in the kitchen not by cardio.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jan 17, 2020)

I burn alot more cals lifting then doing cardio. Cardio is just to supplement your lifting regiment and deficit to create a bigger  deficit


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 17, 2020)

cardio will always bring the pussy out of the soul of men..Funny how people dog cardio and call it "gay"


----------



## Viduus (Jan 17, 2020)

Cardio has its place for heart/artery health. Rotate in other types of cardio or even just do long distance walks. 

As I’m sure you know... everyone is right about it being about the diet.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 17, 2020)

Viduus said:


> Cardio has its place for heart/artery health. Rotate in other types of cardio or even just do long distance walks.
> 
> As I’m sure you know... everyone is right about it being about the diet.


its not just diet ..Its gotta be weights cardio diet and drugs all together..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 17, 2020)

silvereyes87 said:


> I burn alot more cals lifting then doing cardio. Cardio is just to supplement your lifting regiment and deficit to create a bigger  deficit


cardio will tighten everything and give u the energy to continue lifting hard in the gym ..Its extremely under appreciated or done correctly


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jan 17, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> its not just diet ..Its gotta be weights cardio diet and drugs all together..


Exactly  we’ll said kind sir


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jan 17, 2020)

Guys I was not serious... kind of I hate it but I’m starting to understand I just have to stop being a sissy and get to it


----------



## Viduus (Jan 17, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Guys I was not serious... kind of I hate it but I’m starting to understand I just have to stop being a sissy and get to it



You can still be a sissy. Just be a sissy who is watch his/her diet and keeping things going!


----------



## Seeker (Jan 17, 2020)

There are so many options available to perform cardiovascular exercise. I can run a different form of cardio every day for weeks without performing the same one twice. Lifters need to understand that cardio improves the performance of your heart and lungs.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 17, 2020)

Seeker said:


> There are so many options available to perform cardiovascular exercise. I can run a different form of cardio every day for weeks without performing the same one twice. Lifters need to understand that cardio improves the performance of your heart and lungs.



Learned the importance when I was learning to box.

Try to spar without any cardio, 30 seconds and dead lol.


----------



## bigdog (Jan 17, 2020)

i gauge my cardio needs on the dicky doo system. If my belly sticks out further than my dicky doo, its time to add in cardio:32 (18):..    Real talk, cardio is part of it all coming together along with diet and lifting. I used to hate it too but learned to switch it up and just get it done.


----------



## DEADlifter (Jan 17, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> Learned the importance when I was learning to box.
> 
> Try to spar without any cardio, 30 seconds and dead lol.



Like SFG said, you can't go hard on the weights or in the ring without good cardiovascular conditioning.  It's part of the equation.  Find something you like to do.  Splitting a cord of firewood is great if you have a fireplace.  Chasing kids down the block for their lunch money... so many possible activities


----------



## ripper (Jan 18, 2020)

Viduus said:


> Cardio has its place for heart/artery health. Rotate in other types of cardio or even just do long distance walks.
> 
> As I’m sure you know... everyone is right about it being about the diet.




This guy is spot on.  I hate cardio but try to do treadmill walks on steep inclines to get the work in.   That heart isn't a muscle you want to neglect.


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 18, 2020)

I can tell you in the last three years the absolute strongest I have been on legs day was during the time period I was also doing the most cardio.  I was cutting, and cranking out the cardio, mostly sprints in the stepmill, and I  put up a 500x7 rep squat.  Snake can vouche for this cause he was the fkr who was egging me on via text.  Haven't done cardio to that level since, and ditto on the squats.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 18, 2020)

Cardio contributes more than body fat reduction ... its is an absolute requirement for fitness ... whats the point of having huge muscles if you cannot walk up a flight of stairs without getting winded .. not to mention attracting all the female attention but not have the stamina to go more than 2 minutes in the sack without running out of breath ... cardio - just do it!


----------



## Meii (Jan 19, 2020)

Cardio has always been my foundation. If I slack cardio it hurts me overall.
I supplement my cardio with jiu jitsu to mix it up.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jan 25, 2020)

I signed up to jiu jitsu and hyper extended my arm 2nd class ****ed up my workouts for a few weeks smh 



Meii said:


> Cardio has always been my foundation. If I slack cardio it hurts me overall.
> I supplement my cardio with jiu jitsu to mix it up.


----------



## CJ (Jan 25, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> I signed up to jiu jitsu and hyper extended my arm 2nd class ****ed up my workouts for a few weeks smh



That's why I haven't taken any BJJ classes. Little injuries are inevitable.


----------



## Slimandtrim (Jan 25, 2020)

Bobbyloads,

In order to lose belly fat have you considered taking inulin? Some people simply don't get as much as they need and therefore - even when they are slim - accumulate more fat around the liver and waist. I recommend watching this part of a documentary and adding it as a supplement for a while just to see what happens. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeDyMHlxUOI


----------



## CJ (Jan 25, 2020)

Slimandtrim said:


> Bobbyloads,
> 
> In order to lose belly fat have you considered taking inulin? Some people simply don't get as much as they need and therefore - even when they are slim - accumulate more fat around the liver and waist. I recommend watching this part of a documentary and adding it as a supplement for a while just to see what happens.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeDyMHlxUOI



Holy shit, I thought you said INSULIN!!! I was like wtf is this woman saying, she's going to kill soneone! :32 (18):


If you're into resistant starches Slim, other forms are green bananas, and cooked then chilled potatoes.


----------



## Slimandtrim (Jan 25, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Holy shit, I thought you said INSULIN!!! I was like wtf is this woman saying, she's going to kill soneone! :32 (18):
> 
> If you're into resistant starches Slim, other forms are green bananas, and cooked then chilled potatoes.



They do sound very similar, so usually I say like Insulin but WITHOUT the s  

A friend of mine wants to introduce me to green bananas, I had no idea ... I will google some recipes. Lentils as well, they have inulin but not enough if you are deficient that's why I add it to my musli every morning.

I heard boiled banana skins are good for sleeping.


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 25, 2020)

Bundy is dead on. And cardio doesnt eat muscle. Im training for a half marathon trail run and just pushed a PR for incline bench last week. Cardio is a necessity for everyone. Plus, theres nothing more pathetic to me than a muscled up monster who cant even walk a flight of steps without being winded. That dude is the biggest pussy ever


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jan 25, 2020)

I really want to ****ing joe Rogan podcast drilled it in my head I see the benefits but I’m too deep training for the first time in my life I’m getting big and sticking to it and that’s more important to me then BJJ at the moment but at least I enrolled my kid he has been going I just can’t imagine a more serious injury and losing everything I worked for for the last 2 years I would be devastated.  




CJ275 said:


> That's why I haven't taken any BJJ classes. Little injuries are inevitable.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jan 25, 2020)

I will look into this thank you 



Slimandtrim said:


> Bobbyloads,
> 
> In order to lose belly fat have you considered taking inulin? Some people simply don't get as much as they need and therefore - even when they are slim - accumulate more fat around the liver and waist. I recommend watching this part of a documentary and adding it as a supplement for a while just to see what happens.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeDyMHlxUOI


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jan 25, 2020)

I started doing it started off slow working my way up I smoke too so I really need to do it but yes being big and not being able to do shit is pointless need a balance of both the more I work out the more I start seeing the necessity for other stuff I like this it’s a constant learning experience and I’m happy I’m dedicating my tome to this 




Gadawg said:


> Bundy is dead on. And cardio doesnt eat muscle. Im training for a half marathon trail run and just pushed a PR for incline bench last week. Cardio is a necessity for everyone. Plus, theres nothing more pathetic to me than a muscled up monster who cant even walk a flight of steps without being winded. That dude is the biggest pussy ever


----------



## Solomc (Jan 28, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> **** cardio just gonna keep doing chest until it gets bigger then my stomach!!!
> 
> A wise man by the name of Seth Feroce once said if you just want to hide your stomach make your chest bigger.
> 
> I hate cardio I give up on dropping the lbs. at this point smh



A wise man once said, 

“You can never out train a bad diet”. 
-unknown. 


solo


----------

